# President and load shedding



## Marzuq (14/12/14)




----------



## Necris (14/12/14)

Not even shocked by this,we laugh at his antics while he does what he likes under the guise of a clown


----------



## johan (14/12/14)

So Bryntirion Estate & Acacia Park were never affected by the legacy of the previous government  ?


----------



## Marzuq (14/12/14)

I agree with you fully @Necris uses his clown tactics as a disguise. But it's the truth of the matter. Lead by example I say. No person is better than the next. No area should be held in higher regard than the next. As the president you should feel it the worst so that you know what the people who put you where you are is going through

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

